# 94 GT Zaskar LE in Türkis braucht bitte Aufbauhilfe



## mini.tom (22. April 2008)

hallo gt´ler 
hier erstmal meine neue errungenschaft - nein es wird das gebursttagsgeschenk meiner freundin 



er ist endlich da    
jetzt die vielen fragen an euch spezialisten - wie soll ich ihn für sie aufbauen ???
habe da so ein paar ideen im hinterkopf - möchte ihn mit so vielen silbernen teilen wie möglich aufbauen wie z.b. syncros stütze in silber + syncros vorbau in silber + syncros lenker in silber usw 
gabel: rock shox judy sl oder so was in die richtung 
gruppe: xt 737/739 mix 
er hat sattelstützenmaß von 27,0mm - da gehts schon los - habe nur eine in 27,2mm - würde also gerne tauschen 
steuersatz: chris king silber ???
lrs: naben bees türkis elox. + mavic 217 silber ???
schnellspanner: tune in silber ??? soll ja leicht werden  
fragen über fragen 
bin auf eure vorschläge sehr gespannt 
besten dank im voraus 
der unschlüssige tom 
ps: er muss unbedingt bis zum gt treffen fertig sein


----------



## tomasius (22. April 2008)

Hi Tom!

Schön, schön, schön!    

Dürfen es vielleicht blau eloxierte GT Brakebooster sein?  

Lege sie dann zur nächsten Geburtstagspost.    

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (22. April 2008)

Auch, wenn ich ja gerade ein Bike aufbaue, das purpeler als Purple sein wird, finde ich "komplett silber" auch ganz schön an dem blauen Rahmen.

Falls du noch türkise Teile (Hyperlite, Ringle-Spanner etc.) haben willst, gib Laut, ich schlachte demnächst was Altes, da ich wieder etwas Spielgeld generieren muss


----------



## zaskar-le (22. April 2008)

Hi Tom,

silber ist prima! Wird dem Rahmen sicher unendlich gut stehen.
Sehr schönes Stück, Glückwunsch!!
tune passt aber m.E. nicht so richtig zu einem Zaskar (da findet man aber noch Alternativen), sonst eine vielversprechende Liste. 
Da stellt man auch mal wieder fest, dass es, trotz der Teilevielfalt, eigentlich oft doch nicht so viele Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt. 
Syncros ist eben Syncros  

lg, Christian


----------



## korat (23. April 2008)

für mich gibt es da zwei wege.
die komplett silberne lösung gefällt mir auch sehr gut: der rahmen wirkt voll in seiner schönheit.
ein spiel mit weiteren farben würde ich mit den decals abgleichen, also hier: weiß! schwarz paßt da irgendwie nicht, zu diesem himmlisch luftig lockeren. weiß und silber wirken leicht und unterstreichen das.

zum zweiten weg sag ich jetzt nichts, ist ja auch bereits angedeutet...


----------



## zaskar76 (23. April 2008)

Zeigt her eure GT-Räder, posting 2897 kannste in etwa deine Farbgebung in ganz silber angucken...


----------



## Davidbelize (23. April 2008)

silber passt jut....aber.................................................es gibt hier in x-berg nen typen der hat diesen rahmen mit ganz vielen versusfarbenen teilen aufgebaut.
jedesmal wenn ich diesen bock sehe wird mir ganz warm ums herz.


----------



## mountymaus (23. April 2008)

Ich denke, dass die Farbkombination blaueloxiert und silber recht gut aussehen wird  .
Wichtig ist natürlich, dass die eloxblau Nabenfarbe zum Rahmen passt und sich nicht "beißt".


----------



## versus (24. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> versusfarbenen



 

habe mich extra mit tipps zur farbgebung zurückgehalten, da mir sonst noch ein hang zu rot unterstellt werden könnte    














aber wenn es zu dem rahmen nicht passen würde weiss ich ja auch nicht...


----------



## mini.tom (28. April 2008)

hallo 
erstmal danke für die positive resonanz 
also stand der dinge ist folgender: 
folgende teile sind da oder kommen demnächst 
rock shox judy sl 
bees lrs - ist fast sicher 
syncros stütze silber 
syncros lenker 
94er flite in schwarz 
chris king 11/8" silber neu 
tune spanner silber neu (ich weiß sie passen zeitlich nicht wirklich sind aber leicht ;-))
fast komplette 737/739 gruppe - ist aber vom zustand nicht mehr so dolle 
in diesem zusammenhang suche ich noch folgende teile 
innenlager 73 gehäuse achslänge ??? für 737 kurbel - kenne mich mit dieser gruppe nicht wirklich aus - sorry dafür 
habe ein bisschen tauschware oder bares zur seite gelegt 
einfach melden 
besten dank an die teilelieferanten ,-) 
mfg
tom


----------



## hoeckle (29. April 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> tune spanner silber neu (ich weiß sie passen zeitlich nicht wirklich sind aber leicht ;-))
> tom


 

hi tom, aber sag mal wie du kommst darauf ? das war das erste tuningteil, das mein ´93 pine mountain in ebendiesem jahr spendiert bekommen hat... also mach dir keine sorgen, die passen astrein... p.s. und dann bitte auch gleich für die sattelklemme, der schwarze brocken geht gar nicht...

was m.m. nicht passt sind die syncrosteile.... gähn, als ob es nichts anderes zu der zeit gegeben hätte. nimms bitte nicht persönlich, aber diese fast zwanghafte verquickung gt - syncros finde ich mittlerweile langweilig... just my 2 cent...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (5. Mai 2008)

hi 
so hier einen kleine zwischenbilanz 
chris king ist drin 
umwerfer ist auch da 
syncros stütze - puuuuuuh war das ne arbeit - hat jemand von euch schon mal eine stütze von 27,2 auf 27,0 runtergeschliffen und dann ein bisschen poliert ????? 
ob der lady-turbo drauf bleibt wage ich zu bezweifeln - ist mir zu pompös
und hier noch ein bild 



ich halte euch auf dem laufenden 
mfg
tom


----------



## gtbiker (5. Mai 2008)

alternativ zu den tune schnellspannern finde ich die Heylight echt passend.


----------



## Janikulus (5. Mai 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> hi
> syncros stütze - puuuuuuh war das ne arbeit - hat jemand von euch schon mal eine stütze von 27,2 auf 27,0 runtergeschliffen und dann ein bisschen poliert ?????



respekt! warum bist du nicht in ein Bikeshop und hast dir das Sattelrohr auf 27,2 aufreiben lassen?


----------



## mini.tom (5. Mai 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> alternativ zu den tune schnellspannern finde ich die Heylight echt passend.



welche heylight spanner meinst du ??? steh gerade auf dem schlauch !!!
hast du welche ??? 
mfg
tom


----------



## mini.tom (5. Mai 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> respekt! warum bist du nicht in ein Bikeshop und hast dir das Sattelrohr auf 27,2 aufreiben lassen?



weil ich davon nichts halte  lieber eine stütze opfern 
hier gib es auch keinen bike shop der sowas ordentlich macht - hatte das schon mal machen lassen und war sehr enttäuscht  
mfg
tom


----------



## ohneworte (5. Mai 2008)

Deine Meinung zum Sattel teile ich mit Dir. Nimm lieber einen anderen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (6. Mai 2008)

meine die hier:
http://www.heylight.de/produkte/schnellspanner.htm
finde ich gut, fahr ich aber leider nicht. sollen steifer als die tune sein, billiger, und vor allem aber passen die an dein bike meiner bescheidenen meinung nach besser.


----------



## mini.tom (19. Mai 2008)

so ich wollte euch ja auf dem laufendem halten 
nachdem ich die letztens die erwobene judy sl (danke andré) bekommen habe - musste ich feststellen das mir das gelb zu der rahmenfarbe überhaupt nicht gefallen hat habe ich mal angefangen sie abzubeizen - das macht noch richtig spaß - wenn man(n) sieht wie die farbe so schrumplig wird    
und dann habe ich 600er + 800er + 1200er naßschleifpapier gekauft und angefangen zu polieren 
keine angst es geht noch weiter warte nur noch auf das 1500er + 2000er + 2500er 
hier erstmal bilder von jetzigen ist zustand 
achso die 739 kurbeln die ich noch hatte habe ich auch gleich mit poliert 















achso die judy ist noch ganz mit 1200er behandelt worden - kommt aber noch - versprochen  
sobald es wieder was neues gibt lasse ich es euch wissen 
mfg
tom


----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2008)

Schöne Fleißarbeit! - Werde dir, wie besprochen, meine Judy SL dann die Tage schicken.  

Melde mich morgen!

Gruß Tom


----------



## mini.tom (19. Mai 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schöne Fleißarbeit! - Werde dir, wie besprochen, meine Judy SL dann die Tage schicken.
> 
> Melde mich morgen!
> 
> Gruß Tom



hi tom
nur her mit den gabeln für freunde mache ich sowas doch gerne    
bis morgen 
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Mai 2008)

Denk mal über Klarpulver/Lack für die Gabel nach, die laufen leider sehr, sehr schnell an...


----------



## Backfisch (20. Mai 2008)

Look, shiny objects!


----------



## mini.tom (24. Mai 2008)

hi 
nein meine finger sind noch nicht wund und deswegen habe ich wieder etwas gefunden was man polieren kann       
na erkennt ihr was das ist - na klar aber welches schaltwerk ist es denn ?






was sagt ihr verbauen oder doch entsorgen ????
mit dem klarpulvern der gabel bin ich schon dran 
danke für den tip    
was könnte man noch polieren ?????????????????????
mfg
tom


----------



## Backfisch (24. Mai 2008)

Bremshebel!


----------



## mini.tom (24. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Bremshebel!



stimmt   aber die real sind schon fast wie poliert 
trotzdem danke 
mfg
tom


----------



## Kint (26. Mai 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> hi
> 
> na erkennt ihr was das ist - na klar aber welches schaltwerk ist es denn ?



das kommt ganz drauf an wieviel arbeit du dir gemacht hats --- entweder stx oder das xt der zeit. optisch ( ohne farbe) waren die glaube ich nicht zu unterscheiden oder doch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (30. Mai 2008)

Tom, brauchst Du silberne Lenkerendkappen mit gelasertem GT-Logo?


----------



## mini.tom (30. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Tom, brauchst Du silberne Lenkerendkappen mit gelasertem GT-Logo?



hi backender fisch
das wäre ja ein weiteres i tüpfelchen   - die idee ist genial - hast du bitte ein bild dazu ???
danke dir erstmal  
achja was ich noch dringend suche ist ein passendes innenlager für die xt kurbel aus der 737/739 gruppe - der rahmen hat eine 73 gehäusebreite - aber das wisst hier gt fan´s ja sowieso    
mfg
tom


----------



## Backfisch (30. Mai 2008)

Look look, shiny objects! 













NOS 

mit geringen Lagerspuren:
oberflächl. Rost an Madenschrauben und Inbusschlüssel, ganz leicht sichtbare Punkte auf dem Chrom, siehe Makrofoto. Mit etwas WD40, vorsichtigem Polieren und Wachs sollte man das wieder hinbekommen.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Tom, brauchst Du silberne Lenkerendkappen mit gelasertem GT-Logo?



Hast Du da mehr von?

Hast Du da ein Foto von?

LG
Manni


----------



## Backfisch (30. Mai 2008)

1. Ja und 2. siehe oben.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Mai 2008)

Und was kostet der Spaß? (Gerne auch per PN wenn Du willst)


----------



## mini.tom (1. Juni 2008)

hallo 
hier ist der momentane stand der dinge 


  


  


  


  
keine angst der vorbau wird gegen einen syncros getauscht + der lenker auch gegen einen syncros lenker - natürlich in silber  
die größte herausforderung wird woll die suche nach einem grauen flite werden       
t&a kettenblätter sind bereits bestellt + innenlager hat sich (denke ich mal) auch gefunden - mmmmmmmmm was fehlt noch ???
klar eine neue 737 kassette in der 12-28(30) abstufung 
was haltet ihr von silbernen nokon´s ??? habe die hier noch liegen würde die gerne verbauen  
grüsse aus erlangen 
der tom


----------



## chrrup150 (1. Juni 2008)

PORNÖS!!!!!
mit den silbernen nokons MEGAPORNÖS!!!!!!!
)


----------



## hoeckle (1. Juni 2008)

wer nokons mag und wenn sie denn schon mal da sind. aber ich finde die jagwires in silber ehrlich gesagt schöner... aber was sag ich da schon...

2cents


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (1. Juni 2008)

hallo 
genau deswegen ja meine frage - ich muss noch ein paar nächte drüber schlafen - ob ich sie verbaue oder nicht 
die jagwires wären auch eine option - danke dafür  
mfg
tom


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2008)

sehr geil tom!!!  

klares votum meinerseits für NOKON!

funktional nicht zu toppen und aus meiner sicht immer noch die schönsten kabelhüllen!


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2008)

noch was: die gabel ist der hammer ! ! !


----------



## mini.tom (1. Juni 2008)

danke danke - das baut auf und meine fingerkuppen heilen auch wieder  
schönen abend allen lesern  
ich freu mich so auf die baldige übergabe - werde bestimmt noch einiges ändern - mal sehen was sich so ergibt     
mfg
tom


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

jetzt muss ich dochmal was zu sagen...

schönen dank fürs idee klauen...  

ich hab das gleiche vor bzw ist grade in arbeit allerdings mit nem 92er in purple.  nur dass mich die gabelfrage schlaflose nächte gekostet hat. wird jetzt dann halt doch ne chromgabel. und ne answer kombi statt syncros. 

aber gut zu sehen, dass die methode funktioniert - sehr schönes rad bisher und auch von mir ein eindeutiges votum FÜR nokons. aber bitte bitte den rahmenschützergummi  nicht der optik opfern....


----------



## Backfisch (2. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich dochmal was zu sagen...
> 
> schönen dank fürs idee klauen...
> 
> ich hab das gleiche vor bzw ist grade in arbeit allerdings mit nem 92er in purple.  nur dass mich die gabelfrage schlaflose nächte gekostet hat.



Schau mal in den Bikemarkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (2. Juni 2008)

> t&a kettenblätter



Blaue TA? 







Schön wird es! Würde auch die Jagwire nehmen.

Und nicht so faul sein: Das Schaltauge noch polieren!  

Tom


----------



## alecszaskar (2. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das Schaltauge noch polieren!



Das ästhetische Auge sieht alles  

Nokons sind zu modern und haben was von einer Perlenkette  
Wuerde auch die Jagwire nehmen.


----------



## mini.tom (2. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Blaue TA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi tom 
ok geht klar mit dem schaltauge - was mach ich nur mit dem gt logo das da drauf ist       
werde morgen mal ein stück der nokon´s aufreihen und mal kicken 
was ich noch probieren werde ist das hintere leitblech von schaltwerk zu tauschen in ein silbernes      
NEIN die t&a blätter werden nicht blau sondern alu poliert was sonst  
wo würde ich denn die jagwire günstig her bekommen ????
danke 
mfg
tom


----------



## tomasius (2. Juni 2008)

> wo würde ich denn die jagwire günstig her ????



Hier ein Geheimtipp: Es gibt da eine Seite (ebay . de). Dort findet man viele schöne Dinge!  






http://cgi.ebay.de/Jagwire-Zuege-f-...ryZ77582QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

jagwire hab ich hier auch schon liegen....threadnapp... sind das geld definitiv wert - vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass mann im lbs auch schon 2 â¬ pro zug zahlt..

udn trotz deinem boykottversuch auch einen silbernes gripnutkit aufgetrieben.... jaah... 



Backfisch schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Bikemarkt...



sie sehen dass sie nix sehen ??? ich hatte erwÃ¤hnt, dass ich einen 20cm 118 gewindeschaft benÃ¶tige mit maximal baujahr 92 ??? naja jetzt sollte es ne 3D gabel sein ?   aber jetzt wirds doch ne 2x4...  bis sich jemand erbarmt...


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Juni 2008)

@mini.tom: ein Traum!   
Der blaue Rahmen sieht mit silber poliert genial aus!

Mehr, mehr...


----------



## mini.tom (2. Juni 2008)

kint 
udn trotz deinem boykottversuch auch einen silbernes gripnutkit aufgetrieben.... jaah... 
habe ich was verpasst oder steh ich im wald ???????????????????    

tomasius 
das nenne ich mal ne hilfe - wo haste denn den geheimtip her (wenn ich poliere habe keine zeit bei ebay zu suchen)  

zaskar-le
danke - weitere bilder folgen in kürze - wenns schaltauge poliert ist 
und wenn hier ein syncros vorbau eintrifft der schon seit 2 wochen unterwegs ist      
danke an alle 
mfg
tom


----------



## joines (2. Juni 2008)

> @mini.tom: ein Traum!
> Der blaue Rahmen sieht mit silber poliert genial aus!
> 
> Mehr, mehr...



Unterschreibe ich! Bin damals ('95/'96) in Ingolstadt in einem Bike-Laden immer um genau so ein türkises Zaskar herumgeschlichen! Neben Yetis damals mein großer Traum! 
Der Aufbau scheint genial zu werden, bitte dranbleiben!

Ich würde übrigens eher in Richtung Nokons gehen, wenn schon alles am Rad poliert ist (wird), dann konsequent. Die Nokons würden m. M. top dranpassen.
Gabs zwar damals noch nicht, wäre mir persönlich an dem Rad wurscht.

Happy bastling!


----------



## Backfisch (2. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> sie sehen dass sie nix sehen ??? ich hatte erwähnt, dass ich einen 20cm 118 gewindeschaft benötige mit maximal baujahr 92 ???



Sorry, hatte ich nicht mitgekriegt. Kenne mich bei dem Classicgeraffel auch nicht so aus. 

Ich meinte diese:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=114767&sort=1&cat=18&page=1


----------



## mini.tom (3. Juni 2008)

vergiss die gabel die ist müll ...........
die bekommste niemals dicht - hatte mir damals für meine neue dichtungen gekauft - eingebaut und sie ölte trotzdem noch - nie wieder marzocchi  
trotzdem danke 
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

jau die alten italienerinnen ... nein ich sags jetzt nicht...ist ne marzo xc 500 600 oder 700. leider auch zu neu - meins ist ein 92er und soll korrekt sein. 

tom du hattest vor ca 3-6 monaten mal gripnuts auf ebay verkauft - ich hatte dich angeschrieben obs welche für alte oder neu kings waren, keine antwort. daraufhin hab ich dich hier im forum angeschriebn woraufhin du antwortetest : woran erkenne ich das. was ich dir mit bemaßung schrieb worauf ich wieder keine antwort erhielt...  da es just für mein purple silbernes sein sollte sehe ich das als nen frühen boykottversuch an...;-) 

kommst du zum gt treffen ? dann können wir vergleichen welche grundfarbe das silber mehr zur geltung bringt....

und jetzt überlasse ich den faden wieder dir...


----------



## chrrup150 (3. Juni 2008)

ist ne Marzocchi XC 500 von ca. ´94
bei nir war die immer dicht, hatte von anfang an lizard skins drüber, so das gar kein dreck an holme kommen konnte.
dann bleibt sie auch dicht.


----------



## mini.tom (3. Juni 2008)

hi 
ich habe mal wieder was poliert - speziell für dich tomasius  
die idee war echt super danke, da wäre ich ja garnicht drauf gekommen  
also hier die aktuellen bilder des schaltauges 












bei dem bild war ich gerade fertig - deshalb ist es unscharf 
und jetzt zu den nokon´s 






mal sehen was nun dran kommt nokon´s oder jagwire - bin noch nicht 100% sicher 
den umwerfer werde ich mal polieren - der ist eh gebraucht ist 
was sagt hier dazu - ist das schaltauge so besser ??????????????????????
mfg
tom


----------



## grini636 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ein wunderschönes Teil. Sehr gut gemacht und noch gut in schuss.

Ich bin ebenso ein stolzer Besitzer eines GT Zaskar LE.
Allerdings poliert und mit deinen Schriftzügen in der Grundfarbe Blau mit weißem Rand. Allerdings sind die so runtergekommen, dass man fast nichts mehr lesen kann.
Ich will diesen Winter mein Bike komplett neu auferstehen lassen.

Dazu brauche ich jemand, der meinen Rahmen polieren kann und vor allem einen neuen Aufklebersatz.
Den wird es wohl nicht mehr geben...Falls mir doch jemand helfen kann, ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar.

Jetzt meine bitte an den besitzer des blauen zaskar.....
würdest du ein paar fotos für mich machen von allen aufklebern....
möglichst hohe auflösung mit nem maßband oder so daneben.

ich habe jemand, der die aufkleber neu anfertigen kann.....

vielen dank schonmal im voraus...


----------



## Kruko (3. Juni 2008)

grini636 schrieb:


> ich habe jemand, der die aufkleber neu anfertigen kann.....



Wir auch  . Mach nicht so einen Aufstand und frag Tomasius. 

Polieren musst Du aber selber. Kauf Dir Never Dull und die Luster Laces und dann kann es losgehen. Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2008)

> Wir auch



Stimmt!  



> ich habe mal wieder was poliert



   - Perfekt!  - Und die Achse des Schnellspanners wurde auch gekürzt!  

Bin übrigens deshalb darauf gekommen: (Allergiker, Achtung!)  







Tom


----------



## mini.tom (3. Juni 2008)

hi tom 
das nennst du poliert            
mfg
die oma


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Juni 2008)

Das ich diesen Thread jetzt erst finde...       

Superschickes Rad Tom, Hut ab  

Nokons oder keine Nokons, ich bin mir da bei meinem Rad auch noch nicht so sicher,
kommen manchmal etwas protzig finde ich.

Deine poliererei in Ehren, aber wenn du nochmal sagst:



mini.tom schrieb:


> hi tom
> nur her mit den gabeln für freunde mache ich sowas doch gerne
> bis morgen
> mfg
> tom



Dann schick ich dir mal ein nettes Paket 

Ich bin gespannt wie es hier weitergeht!






Ps: Ob ich die Pauls polieren lassen kann?

PPs: Die Rückseite vom Schaltwerk kann nicht poliert werden?


----------



## mini.tom (4. Juni 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Das ich diesen Thread jetzt erst finde...
> 
> Superschickes Rad Tom, Hut ab
> 
> ...



hi uli 
danke danke danke - schön das du ihn gefunden hast  
wenn du deine noch nicht polierten teile nicht so dringend brauchst dann könnte man(n) da was in die wege leiten    
deine pauls gehen morgen auf die reise - oder willst du sie schon poliert zu geschickt bekommen ??? 
so jetzt aber ab ins bett 
mfg
derpoliertom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grini636 (4. Juni 2008)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle antwort.....
und damit wende ich mich natürlich gerne an tomasius.
wann kann ich die aufkleber haben und was kostet mich der spaß??

lg
michael


----------



## grini636 (4. Juni 2008)

ach so,

hab ich ja ganz vergessen.....
dieses schaltauge hab ich noch ein paar mal neu vrrätig. acuh für alle zaskars und avalanches ab bj. 96.

sind allerdings aus edelstahl gefräst und glas getrahlt, weil die aus alu nicht halten wenn sie gefräst sind und aus stahl rosten würden. ausgerechnet hab ich die kräfte leider nicht. wer schaltaugen für von 94 an brauchen kann, bitte melden.

lg
mchael


----------



## mini.tom (6. Juni 2008)

hi neugierige 
hier ist eine kleine aktualisierung - des geburtstagszaskar 
aber ok manchmal sagen bilder mehr als tausend worte 



jetzt mit neuer kassette 



kurbel ist fast ferig poliert nur noch die innenseite - ja wenn schon denn schon - oder ?



linke kurbel ist innen schon fertig poliert 



kleine vorbau-lenker münze aus canada ;-) - wie gefällt euch das ??? bis jetzt liegt zu nur drin - suche noch eine aus dem baujahr des bikes ;-)



vorbau kam auch schon im top zustand an - danke tom ;-) lenker habe ich auch poliert 



fehlen nur die grip shift srt800 x ray - in diesem zusammenhang suche ich die transparenten griffe fü rdie teile - bitte helft bei der suche - danke 



komplettansicht von rechts - ach ist es schön 



der antrieb - leitblech des schaltwerk ist auch silber + schaltröllchen ;-) 
dieses projekt ist für mich eine große herausvorderung geworden - aber was tut man nicht alles für die frauen .......
umwerfer wird ein anderer werden, kein xt sondern .... lasst euch überraschen - kette liegt auch schon hier ist eine rohloff slt 99 natürlich in komplett silber 
danke für unterstützung 
achso habe die ja jagwire züge habe ich mal bestellt wenn sie nicht passen - werden sie hier zum verkauf angeboten 
viel spaß und schönes wochenende 
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Juni 2008)

Mit das schönste, was ich bisher gesehen habe.
Geil, geil, geil!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (6. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch schwer begeistert!

Btw: Ist das ein XT Schaltwerk!  

Die Paulhebel sind heute angekommen, 1000Dank nochmal!


----------



## Bastieeeh (6. Juni 2008)

Oury Griffe gibt's in "clear" bzw. "natural" bei Bikemail-Order.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (6. Juni 2008)

Wahnsinn!  



> vorbau kam auch schon im top zustand an - danke tom ;-) lenker habe ich auch poliert



Danke auch! Tut mir schrecklich Leid, dass du ihn nicht auch noch polieren konntest!  

Das Projekt ist ja bald schon fertig. Schade!  
Damit du danach aber nicht in ein tiefes Loch fällst, hier eine kleine Anregung:  






Tom


----------



## Filosofem (6. Juni 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> fehlen nur die grip shift srt800 x ray - in diesem zusammenhang suche ich die transparenten griffe fü rdie teile - bitte helft bei der suche - danke



1

2

3


usw.


----------



## mini.tom (7. Juni 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schwer begeistert!
> 
> Btw: Ist das ein XT Schaltwerk!
> 
> Die Paulhebel sind heute angekommen, 1000Dank nochmal!


ja das ist ein xt schaltwerk 
bitte gern geschehen sind sie denn schon verbaut ???



Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Oury Griffe gibt's in "clear" bzw. "natural" bei Bikemail-Order.



danke für den link - brauche aber die anderen 



tomasius schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der ist ja der hammer - aber leider in d verboten    sonst wäre es eine überlegung wert gewesen    



Filosofem schrieb:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> ...



danke für die link´s - super dann brauche ich nur noch die reinen grip shift griffe in transparent


----------



## grini636 (7. Juni 2008)

hallo,
das bike gefällt ,mir immer besser. respekt.
ich hab an meinem noch gar nicht pollieren angefangen.aber alles liegt bereit. mir fehlen nur noch die decals..
deshalb nochmal meine bitte an tomasius....was ist mit den decals.
ich hatte dir auch schon geschrieben, aber ich warte noch auf deine antwort. ohne die decals fange ich erst gar nicht a


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. Juni 2008)

Paul ist noch nicht verbaut, ich halte dich aber auf dem Laufenden


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Juni 2008)

Wie würden denn polierte Mavics aussehen? Gibts da Erfahrungen ob die schnell anlaufen?


----------



## mini.tom (7. Juni 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Wie würden denn polierte Mavics aussehen? Gibts da Erfahrungen ob die schnell anlaufen?



gute frage habe ich auch schon überlegt habe nur leider keine  sonst hätte ich das mal probiert 
gute idee - danke 
mfg
tom


----------



## oldschooler (7. Juni 2008)

das is einfach unfassbar schön...ohne worte...

   

hoffentlich weiss die dame des hauses es zu würdigen


----------



## felixdelrio (8. Juni 2008)

Mann, da wird sich Sandra aber freuen. Da weiss ich gar nicht, wenn ich das nächste Mal länger anstarren werde ... Deine attraktive Frau oder dieses extrem ästhetische Bike.

Sieht wirklich super aus!


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Juni 2008)

Als die Dame des Hauses die Fotos gesehen hatte wurde das Türkise auch mal wieder für die Abendrunde ausgebuddelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (8. Juni 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Mann, da wird sich Sandra aber freuen. Da weiss ich gar nicht, wenn ich das nächste Mal länger anstarren werde ... Deine attraktive Frau oder dieses extrem ästhetische Bike.
> 
> Sieht wirklich super aus!



danke andreas - da bin ich mal gespannt auf deine blicke wenn du es in natura siehts  



zaskar76 schrieb:


> Als die Dame des Hauses die Fotos gesehen hatte wurde das Türkise auch mal wieder für die Abendrunde ausgebuddelt



schön das es motivierende wirkung hat - so habe ich das noch garnicht gesehen - gruß an die frau des hauses


----------



## Homer.j1 (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo Tomi!

Sehr schön das Bike für Sandra!!! Bin begeistert. Das mit dem grauen Flite, da könnte ich Dir wahrscheinlich einen besorgen.

Liebe Grüße!

Jens


----------



## mini.tom (9. Juni 2008)

Homer.j1 schrieb:


> Hallo Tomi!
> 
> Sehr schön das Bike für Sandra!!! Bin begeistert. Das mit dem grauen Flite, da könnte ich Dir wahrscheinlich einen besorgen.
> 
> ...



hi jens
ok das wäre ja super - lass uns heut abend mal telefonieren - bitte 
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar76 (9. Juni 2008)

Homer.j1 schrieb:


> Das mit dem grauen Flite



Damit kommen wenige Frauen klar, lass sie lieber verschiedene DAMEN-Sättel ausprobieren(Fizik Vitesse, Selle LDY, Terry Butterfly, Specialized  etc)... Oder ist sie eine der sehr wenigen Ausnahmen der ein Flite passt?


----------



## mini.tom (9. Juni 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Damit kommen wenige Frauen klar, lass sie lieber verschiedene DAMEN-Sättel ausprobieren(Fizik Vitesse, Selle LDY, Terry Butterfly, Specialized  etc)... Oder ist sie eine der sehr wenigen Ausnahmen der ein Flite passt?



hi 
ja das problem kenne ich auch - bei hrem spezi fully hatten wir auch das problem - aber der sattel der auf zaskar soll muss grau sein da ist auswahl nicht allzu groß
habe deswegen gestern noch einen grauen ritchey ergattert - mal sehen welcher besser passt  
mfg
tom


----------



## Ronaan (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

auf den Bildern kommt nur zu 30% rüber wie saugut das Radl live aussieht, in "echt" ist es 3x so schön, Respekt  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## mini.tom (9. Juni 2008)

Ronaan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auf den Bildern kommt nur zu 30% rüber wie saugut das Radl live aussieht, in "echt" ist es 3x so schön, Respekt
> 
> ...



ja danke robert wo du recht hast, hast du recht - viel spaß mit dem team avalanche 
ein neuer naja fast neuer (er hat schon ein gt seit ca.16 jahren) besitzer der diese marke zu schätzen weiß - danke dir für die netten tip´s heut nachmittag  
mfg
tom


----------



## jimmybyron (10. Juni 2008)

erstmal glückwunsch herr polier das bike sieht toll aus,
mmh und vielleicht doch "normale" bereifung?
ich fänd den kontrast schön, manchmal vielleicht nich zu viel des guten


----------



## mini.tom (10. Juni 2008)

jimmybyron schrieb:


> erstmal glückwunsch herr polier das bike sieht toll aus,
> mmh und vielleicht doch "normale" bereifung?
> ich fänd den kontrast schön, manchmal vielleicht nich zu viel des guten



was hast du mit meinen schönen wcs reifen gemacht          
danke für die mühe - so habe ich das noch garnicht gesehen - werde mal drüber schlafen  
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer.j1 (10. Juni 2008)

Ich finde grau besser, wenn ich das mal sagen darf 
Das liegt aber wie immer im Auge des Betrachters...


Grüße Jenser


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Juni 2008)

Homer.j1 schrieb:


> Ich finde grau besser, wenn ich das mal sagen darf
> Das liegt aber wie immer im Auge des Betrachters...
> 
> 
> Grüße Jenser



Grau, passend zum Sattel. Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## tomasius (10. Juni 2008)

Eindeutig graue Reifen!  

Tom


----------



## versus (10. Juni 2008)

graue (und v.a. runde  ) reifen!  

ein wahnsinns-bike baust du da zusammen  

meiner liebsten passt der normale flite übrigens besser als die lady-version. allerdings nur auf dem mtb. beim renner sieht es wieder andersrum aus.
will heissen: ausprobieren.

echt hübsch das teil!


----------



## mini.tom (10. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> graue (und v.a. runde  ) reifen!
> 
> ein wahnsinns-bike baust du da zusammen
> 
> ...



danke danke danke 
das mit dem flite werde ich dann demnächst mal in angriff nehmen - habe dank zaskar-le den stark gebrauchten flite bekommen - den möchte ich neu im grau-ton der reifen beziehen lassen 
heute kammen dann endlich auch die neuen srt 800 x bei mir an - geil morgen wieder schrauben - nur die transparenten griffe lassen sich bis jetzt noch nicht finden  
danke für den tip mit dem sattel - momentan fährt sie einen turbo bzw einen ritchey vector 
sehen wir uns beim gt treffen ???
achso noch was die grauen reifen bleiben drauf  
mfg
tom


----------



## versus (10. Juni 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> sehen wir uns beim gt treffen ???



aber sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer.j1 (11. Juni 2008)

Mit dem grauen Sattel das geht klar, also ruf mich einfach mal an.

Viele Grüße Jenser


----------



## Tommi74 (11. Juni 2008)

Gefällt mir SUPER gut das Rad.

Lustig, so was ähnliches baue ich seit einigen Monaten auf (komme nicht so oft dazu), ein Bravado LE, blau lackiert, alle Teile Silber, aber nicht poliert sondern glasgestrahlt, AMP-Gabel in Rahmenfarbe, das Ganze dann als Singlespeeder mit 10 Jahre alten 2,0 Zoll Skinwall Slicks. Also das gleiche in "etwas billiger".

Wenns fertig ist mach ich mal nen Aufbauthread (die Bremsen an dem teil stammen übrigens über ebay von mini.tom. Was für ein Zufall...)


----------



## mini.tom (11. Juni 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir SUPER gut das Rad.
> 
> Lustig, so was ähnliches baue ich seit einigen Monaten auf (komme nicht so oft dazu), ein Bravado LE, blau lackiert, alle Teile Silber, aber nicht poliert sondern glasgestrahlt, AMP-Gabel in Rahmenfarbe, das Ganze dann als Singlespeeder mit 10 Jahre alten 2,0 Zoll Skinwall Slicks. Also das gleiche in "etwas billiger".
> 
> Wenns fertig ist mach ich mal nen Aufbauthread (die Bremsen an dem teil stammen übrigens über ebay von mini.tom. Was für ein Zufall...)



habe einiges bei ebay vertickt - welche bremse meinste denn ???
mfg
tom


----------



## alecszaskar (11. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## grini636 (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

was hast du da eigentlich für eine Gabel montiert.
ich suche noch immer eine alternative für meine zaskar. ich hab ne alte  Rock Shox Mag 21 Magensium. Die ist leider defekt und eine Zugstufe arbiete nict mehr. Leider keine Ersatzteile lieferbar.
Weiß jemand Rat?

Und dann natürlich nochmal meine Bitte an Tomasius sich endlich mal bitte bitte bezüglich der decals zu äußern....ich will in einer woche mit meinem zaskar anfangen....


----------



## mini.tom (14. Juni 2008)

grini636 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was hast du da eigentlich für eine Gabel montiert.
> ich suche noch immer eine alternative für meine zaskar. ich hab ne alte  Rock Shox Mag 21 Magensium. Die ist leider defekt und eine Zugstufe arbiete nict mehr. Leider keine Ersatzteile lieferbar.
> ...



gabel: rock shox judy sl 
mfg
tom


----------



## Bastieeeh (14. Juni 2008)

grini636 schrieb:


> Und dann natürlich nochmal meine Bitte an Tomasius sich endlich mal bitte bitte bezüglich der decals zu äußern....ich will in einer woche mit meinem zaskar anfangen....



Hey Leute, Tomasius macht das aus freien Stücken und ich halte es für ziemlich frech, in diesem Ton zu schreiben. Abgesehen davon gehört das in eine PN und nicht in den öffentlichen Bereich.


----------



## muttipullover (14. Juni 2008)

Was man nicht alles für die lieben Frauen macht.
Hoffentlich weiß sie deine Mühe auch zu schätzen.
Ein echt schönes Rad das sie da bekommt.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Hey Leute, Tomasius macht das aus freien Stücken und ich halte es für ziemlich frech, in diesem Ton zu schreiben. Abgesehen davon gehört das in eine PN und nicht in den öffentlichen Bereich.



  das vergessen einige leider immer wieder !


----------



## hoeckle (14. Juni 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Hey Leute, Tomasius macht das aus freien Stücken und ich halte es für ziemlich frech, in diesem Ton zu schreiben. Abgesehen davon gehört das in eine PN und nicht in den öffentlichen Bereich.


 



versus schrieb:


> das vergessen einige leider immer wieder !


 
so, die ruhe vorm sturm im stadion...

zunächst mal dank an bastiee für das aussprechen meiner gedanken.  

ich möchte noch hinzufügen das es für tom ein nicht unerheblicher zeitaufwand ist die sätze herstellen zu lassen und wer denkt er hat davon x-sätze auf halde liegen der irrt...

zu dem von volker (lieben gruss an s. kappe nachher die glasfiber...) möchte ich nur hinzufügen das man vlt nicht jede frage nach decals mit: "macht tom!" beantworten sollte... 

2cent


sorry mini.tom für spamming...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ich möchte noch hinzufügen das es für tom ein nicht unerheblicher zeitaufwand ist die sätze herstellen zu lassen und wer denkt er hat davon x-sätze auf halde liegen der irrt...



mein reden



hoeckle schrieb:


> zu dem von volker (lieben gruss an s. kappe nachher die glasfiber...)



  inzwischen haben wir festgestellt, dass es in klagenfurt mit abstand am schlimmsten ist. kollege von dir  ?

so nun aber zurück zum thema


----------



## tomasius (15. Juni 2008)

Zur Kenntnis genommen! 

Jetzt zurück zum Thema!

Tom


----------



## mini.tom (8. Juli 2008)

hier mal wieder was neues vom zassi 
habe mal wieder etwas poliert 















ich würde es keinem empfehlen damit anzufangen - es ist eine schweine arbeit 
es wird es wird - knapp ein monat noch 
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Juli 2008)

Falls du neue Decals drauf machen willst - hab viel probiert und am besten gingen die alten mit ner Plastikkarte(alte EC-Karte) ab. 

Edit: mir ist gerade erst aufgefallen das die Decals keine 94er sind, ab 95/nachgemacht sind die ja ganz anders/werden wohl besser abgehen...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Juli 2008)

Mein lieber Tom, du bist bekloppt!

Aber nicht alleine


----------



## mini.tom (9. Juli 2008)

na das sieht doch sehr gut aus - die kombi gefällt mir 
wäre ja auch eine alternative zu den grip shift´s - geile idee 
was willste denn sonst noch polieren ???
mfg
tom


----------



## muttipullover (9. Juli 2008)

Hi,
mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr beim polieren vorgeht
und was ihr dazu benutzt.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Juli 2008)

http://www.poliererei-mundt.de/


----------



## mini.tom (9. Juli 2008)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Hi,
> mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr beim polieren vorgeht
> und was ihr dazu benutzt.
> Gruß Steffen



hi steffen
das mit dem polieren läuft folgender maßen ab 
ich schleife mit 800er + 1200er + 1500er + 2000er + 2500er naßschleifpapier - dann wird mit alupolitur oder luster lace und für die ecken und unzugänglichen stellen luster pad´s - finish poliert 
sehr mühsehlig ist das aber schon 
kannst ja mal an irgend einem alurohr probieren 
wenn du das ergebnis siehst - ist die arbeit vergessen - weil nur der glanz ist das ziel 
und wenn du kein bock auf selber machen hast - gib auch firmen die das machen www.polierservice.de
viel spaß 
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (9. Juli 2008)

Das klingt nach Arbeit!!!
Hab mir gerade einen 95er Breezer Lightning bei Ebay geschossen.
Den will ich auch ein wenig in diesem Stil aufbauen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Juli 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> na das sieht doch sehr gut aus - die kombi gefällt mir
> wäre ja auch eine alternative zu den grip shift´s - geile idee
> was willste denn sonst noch polieren ???
> mfg
> tom



Ich überlege die Avid Arch Supreme auch zum Polierer zu geben...
Wenn dann noch der Rahmen beim schleifen war...

Dann habbichs aber auch, zumindest bei dem Rad


----------



## versus (9. Juli 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Edit: mir ist gerade erst aufgefallen das die Decals keine 94er sind, ab 95/nachgemacht sind die ja ganz anders/werden wohl besser abgehen...



 auf meinem 94er sind die selben decals!





bei mir sind ein paar farbstudien in arbeit. nur mit silber gibts ja schon. obwohl das wunderschön ist, werde ich wohl in eine andere richtung gehen.
türkiser lenker, spanner und cantis sind mir quasi zugeflogen und den rest habe habe ich mal probeweise dran gesteckt. was meint ihr?









sorry tom, dass ich mich damit in deinen thread reinbremse!


----------



## hoeckle (9. Juli 2008)

finde ich toll das wechselspiel mit dem silber/versusfarben. besonders die gabel find ich klasse. vlt könnte man die türkis eloxieren lassen....


----------



## versus (9. Juli 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> finde ich toll das wechselspiel mit dem silber/versusfarben. besonders die gabel find ich klasse. vlt könnte man die türkis eloxieren lassen....



danke mein lieber! die gabel gefällt mir auch ausserordentlich gut, wobei ich da demnächst noch was anderes reinbekomme


----------



## zaskar76 (9. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> auf meinem 94er sind die selben decals!


Keine Ahnung was da wieder war, aber diese Zacken an den Aufklebern wie bei Tom waren eigendlich erst ab den 95er Modellen. Bei mtb-kataloge.de sind die Decals auf dem türkisen auch alle Weiß innen(also auch all terra und Zaskar). Eure gabs früher auch immer mal bei ebay als Satz.
Hab mal nen Detailbild von unserem gemacht, den gleichen habe ich auch vom Freundins Purpleteil runter geholt - welche halt mit der mir bekannten Literatur übereinstimmen. 





Edit: und hier noch aus nem Vergleichstest der Bravo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (9. Juli 2008)

hi versus
ja die idee klingt gut das mit rot zu mischen 
aber dei bremsen sind nicht wirklich für das bike gedacht oder etwa doch ???? nein so kenne ich dich garnicht 
und die gabel kannste sowieso nicht fahren fehlt der gegenhalter für die cantis bremse 
sorry das ich dir dein projekt verdorben habe - war keine absicht 
mfg
tom


----------



## grini636 (10. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen,
jetzt endlich auch von mir ein vorher nachher bild eines neu polierten zaskar rahmens..........

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich eine geile Gabelbrücke für meine Mag 21 herbekomme. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Juli 2008)

Frag mal bei den Classikern nach ner Brücke, ist aber recht schwierig Tuningbrücken für die Mag zu finden. Ich hab ne AC-Titanium(für Mag21) an ner Baugleichen FSX verbaut...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jimmybyron (10. Juli 2008)

@ grini, kannste sie nich lackieren?


----------



## versus (10. Juli 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> sorry das ich dir dein projekt verdorben habe - war keine absicht



hi tom,

ne neee... so schnell geht das nicht 



mini.tom schrieb:


> aber dei bremsen sind nicht wirklich für das bike gedacht oder etwa doch ???? nein so kenne ich dich garnicht



da kennst du mich recht gut. ich habe die bremsen "im affekt" für einen 10er in meinem lieblings-kruschtelladen in freiburg zusammen mit den schnellspannern und dem lenker gekauft und war mir beim kauf schon darüber im klaren, dass ich sie wohl (in dem zaskar) nicht fahren werde.

ich denke eher an die polierten xt-v-brakes, oder eben die arch supremes, die ich endlich mal in der zürcher agglo abholen muss.



mini.tom schrieb:


> und die gabel kannste sowieso nicht fahren fehlt der gegenhalter für die cantis bremse



ist klar! die gabel wird es wahrscheinlich auch nicht werden, da sie von der performance schon nicht so der knaller ist. eine weitere judy in electric red ist auf dem weg zu mir


----------



## tomasius (10. Juli 2008)

@mini.tom






Erholt und voller Tatendrang?  - Super Idee!

@versus:

Auch eine nette Idee!  













> sorry tom, dass ich mich damit in deinen thread reinbremse!


 ... sage ich auch! 

Tom


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Juli 2008)

@versus: mir gefällts auch, bin gespannt!


----------



## versus (10. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @versus: mir gefällts auch, bin gespannt!



ich auch  !
bei der kurbel bin ich noch nicht so recht schlüssig, ob silber, rot, oder ggf. sogar was türkises (wobei das wohl zu teuer wird - siehe die türkise turbine für 180 euro ohne kb).
*laufradsatz* soll natürlich *silber *werden - da bin ich noch auf der *suche*


----------



## versus (10. Juli 2008)

das thema laufräder hat sich soeben erledigt


----------



## Lizzard (10. Juli 2008)

Uiihh Pulstar. Ewig nicht gesehen. Sind das die CNC oder die geschmiedete Version?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. Juli 2008)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Uiihh Pulstar. Ewig nicht gesehen. Sind das die CNC oder die geschmiedete Version?



ich auch nicht! 

tippe mal auf geschmiedet (soweit man das auf DEM foto erkennen kann)





allerdings habe ich eben erst das geld überwiesen. in ca. 2 wochen weiss ich mehr.


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Juli 2008)

Aaaahh Pulstar, sehr schön! Leider nicht ganz leicht, aber was solls.
Sind Deine die USA- oder die Taiwanversion?
Seit 15 Jahren versuche ich, mir die optischen Unterschiede zu merken - ohne Erfolg


----------



## Kruko (11. Juli 2008)

Laufen gut die Naben 

Nur bei den Speichen muss man ein wenig suchen. Aber es gibt ja zur Zeit noch welche bei Brüggelmann

Die Vorderradnabe gibt es auch als Federgabelversion mit spezieller Achse und extradickem Schnellspanner.


----------



## versus (11. Juli 2008)

also in der beschreibung steht usa, aber in beschreibungen steht ja viel. von 94 sollen sie sein. damit würde das baujahr schon mal passen.
laut grober messung sollte der lrs bei etwa 1700 - 1750 gramm liegen und ist damit nicht leicht, aber auch nicht furchtbar schwer.


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2008)

und weiter gehts - nach einem sehr netten, deutlich zu kurzen, aber dafür für mich unerwartet erfreulichen besuch im "schönsten keller zürichs" (tritt mit lars` keller nicht in konkurrenz, da ich von der stadt und nicht dem kanton zürich spreche) bin ich ein paar weitere schritte voran gekommen:





poliertes: die 737er muss etwas rangenommen werden, aber mit den bekannten mittelchen sollte das kein problem sein - meine lieblings shimano-kurbel




türkises:




an dieser stelle nochmal vielen dank und bis demnächst


----------



## muttipullover (19. Juli 2008)

Hi,
wo hast du eigentlich die tollen Kettenblätter her? Solche will ich auch!
Und wie lange hast du für das Polieren des Schaltwerks gebraucht?
Ich will erstmal mit der Kappe meines Syncros-Vorbaus anfangen.
Mal sehen ob mich dann das Polierfieber packt.
Wo bekommt man diese Lusterpads?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Juli 2008)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man diese Lusterpads?



Hier zum Beispiel:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Luster-Lace-Poli...ryZ44372QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gibt es in verschiedenen Varianten, je nachdem, was Du damit aufbereiten willst.


----------



## versus (19. Juli 2008)

@muttipullover: wenn du tom meinst, geht es mir genauso ! 

hier der aktuelle stand von meinem blauen - mal nur mit türkisen und silbernen teilen


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hier der aktuelle stand von meinem blauen - mal nur mit türkisen und silbernen teilen



Wow, auch das wird ein echtes Prachtstück!
Vielleicht könnte ich ja... Mmmmmhhhh.......
Ihr seid ansteckend mit Eurer Poliererei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (19. Juli 2008)

Schön, dass Dein rotes Vorhaben anscheinend nur Spaß war. 

Dein Aufbau seht sehr harmonisch aus. Bringst Du  das gute Stück mit zum Treffen??


----------



## muttipullover (20. Juli 2008)

Hi,
da mein Projekt jetzt immer deutlichere Formen annimmt, d.h. polierte Anbauteile,
brauche ich noch silberne Cantilever-Bremshebel. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von 
euch weiterhelfen.
@mini.tom:Wie siehts denn mit deinen silbernen Jagwire-Zughüllen aus, würdest
               du sie abgeben? Du hattest ja weiter oben sowas angedeutet.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## versus (20. Juli 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schön, dass Dein rotes Vorhaben anscheinend nur Spaß war.
> 
> Dein Aufbau seht sehr harmonisch aus. Bringst Du  das gute Stück mit zum Treffen??



du weisst mit rot macht man keinen spass 

mal sehen wo es hin geht mit dem aufbau. 
variante a: türkis / silber poliert mit syncros vorbau und polierter use-stütze - da fehlt mir aber noch die passende gabel (die polierte mz z2 bam habe ich letztens um 6 cent verpasst ) 
variante b: türkis / silber matt mit ringle stütze, vorbau und sid team
variante c: türkis / silber / rot mit roter ringle stütze, judy race etc.

zum treffen werde ich wohl eher mit dem xizang anreisen


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Juli 2008)

muttipullover schrieb:


> ...d.h. polierte Anbauteile,
> brauche ich noch silberne Cantilever-Bremshebel. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch weiterhelfen.



Hi Steffen, ich habe hier noch silber polierte Grafton Re-Entry in sehr gutem Zustand rumzuliegen; auch die Gummis sind noch prima. Kann ich allerdings nicht billig abgeben, da ich selbst ein kleines Vermögen dafür hingeblättert habe. Wenn Du Interesse hast, schreibe mir doch eine kurze PN.

Merci + Gruß
Christian


----------



## grini636 (3. August 2008)

hallo tomasius,

ich kann dich nicht über dein postfach erreichen.
ich warte dringend auf deine mail und natürlich auf die decals.
melde dich bitte mal.
lg
michael


----------



## zaskar-le (3. August 2008)

@Mini.tom: wie siehts aus? Endspurt?
Hast Du Deine Griffe bekommen? 
Feierliche Zeremonie schon durchgeplant, Streichorchester bestellt, Schleifchen rangefriemelt?
Kannste wissen, dass wir hier jede Menge Fotos der feierlichen Übergabe sehen wollen... 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (3. August 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @Mini.tom: wie siehts aus? Endspurt?
> Hast Du Deine Griffe bekommen?
> Feierliche Zeremonie schon durchgeplant, Streichorchester bestellt, Schleifchen rangefriemelt?
> Kannste wissen, dass wir hier jede Menge Fotos der feierlichen Übergabe sehen wollen...
> ...



hi 
ja ist endspurt angesagt - mittwoch abedn wird nochmal endpoliert - das alles schön glänzt - so wie hoffentlich ihre augen 
naja ein problem liegt noch vor - die schön aussehenden real bremshebel haben irgenwie keine druckpunkt - ich gar nicht ob die für v-brakes sind - haben unten zwei ausfräsungen - kann aber nur eine nutzen, weil zug immer wieder in die andere zurückspringt - habe mal angefangen die 739 xt bremshebel zu polieren - schaffe es aber nicht sie bis zum donnerstag fertig zu polieren 
reifen habe ich auch nochgewechselt - die wcs stehen jetzt im keller - brauchste welche ??? waren mir zum sattelgrau etwas zu hell 
jetzt ab in die bucht - mitstreiter ärgern 
ps: schleifchen ist schon in arbeit ;-)
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (3. August 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> mittwoch abedn wird nochmal endpoliert - das alles schön glänzt


 
 er kann es nicht lassen...


mini.tom schrieb:


> - so wie hoffentlich ihre augen


Ganz, ganz sicher. Wenn nicht, weißt Du was zu tun ist  


mini.tom schrieb:


> ...real bremshebel haben irgenwie keine druckpunkt - ich gar nicht ob die für v-brakes sind - haben unten zwei ausfräsungen - kann aber nur eine nutzen, weil zug immer wieder in die andere zurückspringt


 
...frag mal David - er ist der Real-Experte



mini.tom schrieb:


> die wcs stehen jetzt im keller - brauchste welche ??? waren mir zum sattelgrau etwas zu hell


 
*JA!* Nehme ich sofort - wenn das geht  
Ich rufe Dich, wenn ich dazu in der Lage sein sollte, nach dem heutigen ebay-Kampfabend mal an. Oder dann eben die nächsten Tage kurz.


----------



## muttipullover (3. August 2008)

Falls du die Hebel loswerden willst, rufe ich schonmal HIER!!!
Gruß Steffen


----------



## mini.tom (3. August 2008)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Falls du die Hebel loswerden willst, rufe ich schonmal HIER!!!
> Gruß Steffen



hi steffen 
ok ist angekommen - danke 
mfg
tom


----------



## tomasius (4. August 2008)

@mini.tom:







Der Postmann wir bald klingeln! 

Auf in den Endspurt. Es wird Zeit! 






Und nicht vergessen, du musst auch noch Kuchen backen.






@grini:

Postfach ist geleert!  

Tom


----------



## mini.tom (5. August 2008)

so jungs und mädles 
es ist fast vollbracht
ein problem liegt noch vor - die kettenlinie passt überhaupt nicht - brauche wohl ein längeres innenlager - aber ansonsten ist es fertig 
aber seht selbst 


achtung 



achtung




da ist es 



















viele weitere bilder sind in meiner galerie
vielen dank an alle die mir mit rat und tat zur seite standen 
donnerstag ist es soweit dann ist erstmal übergabe 
wird schon schief gehen 
ps: das polieren der 739 hat sich dank eines sehr netten feinmechaniker auch gelöst 
mfg
tom


----------



## dr.juggles (5. August 2008)

klasse! 
saustarkes geschenk  wehe die liebste mag es nicht.
aber bei dem rahmen kann nix schief gehn.
grüße in den süden


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. August 2008)

Ist wirklich sehr schön geworden! Gratulation und der beschenkten Dame viel Vergnügen!


----------



## Janikulus (5. August 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> da ist es



mini.tom, das Rad ist der Hammer, wunderschön! Das wird ihr gefallen.


----------



## zaskar-le (5. August 2008)

Weltklasse! 
Was für eine Schönheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer.j1 (5. August 2008)

Sehr schön Tomi! Da wird Sie sich aber freuen.... Das Bike ist echt der Oberhammer!!!!!

Viele Grüße 

Jenser


----------



## B-Ston3D (5. August 2008)

{fast(flite)}perfekt! 
ich schäme mich für meins


----------



## Backfisch (5. August 2008)

saugeil.


----------



## cleiende (6. August 2008)

Hammergeil!

Okay, es wird nicht so perfekt, aber da gibt es noch jemanden der diese Woche ein GT Zaskar geschenkt bekommt. stay tuned...


----------



## tomasius (6. August 2008)

Sehr, sehr schön!  Die Arbeit hat sich doch mehr als gelohnt! 

Ich sehe, du bist in Sachen Jagwire noch fündig geworden. 

Solltest du besser doch ein frauengerechteres Geschenk besorgen?  







Ich habe übrigens bald Geburtstag! 

Tom


----------



## Radlerin (6. August 2008)

Ein Traumteilchen! 

Und ich finde, die Mühe, die du da reingesteckt hast, sieht man ihm auch an! Einfach toll!


----------



## mountymaus (6. August 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> so jungs und mädles
> es ist fast vollbracht
> ein problem liegt noch vor - die kettenlinie passt überhaupt nicht - brauche wohl ein längeres innenlager - aber ansonsten ist es fertig
> aber seht selbst
> ...



Es ist ein wirklich schönes Rad geworden . Bei den polierten Teilen wird man ja regelrecht geblendet. 
Meinst du denn wirklich, dass sie nichts davon mitbekommen hat?


----------



## Manni1599 (6. August 2008)

Wirklich sehr sehr schön geworden, Tom!

Ich denke, wir werden es auf dem Treffen live bestaunen können. Freu mich drauf,
bis dann,
Manni


----------



## chrrup150 (6. August 2008)

auch ich kann mich meinen vorschreibern nur anschliessen:
TOLLES RAD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (6. August 2008)

Wahnsinn! Es ist wirklich eine absolute Augenweide. Und DIESE Liebe zum Detail wird die Liebste sicher zu schätzen wissen. Aber dieses Rad das erste Mal mit Schlamm bewerfen kostet sicher Überwindung...


----------



## Janikulus (6. August 2008)

was, du bewirfst dein Bike mit Schlamm? du Sau!

Meins bewirft mich immer mit Dreck, siehe Spur im Rücken...


----------



## tofu1000 (6. August 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Meins bewirft mich immer mit Dreck, siehe Spur im Rücken...


Getreu dem Motto: Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn...


----------



## Radlerin (9. August 2008)

Und??? Wie war die Übergabe?


----------



## versus (10. August 2008)

es wurde schon alles gesagt und ich kann mich nur anschliessen! *grossartiges bike!*

die reaktion würde mich nun schon auch interessieren!


----------



## Radlerin (12. August 2008)

Hmmm, ich mutmaße, er fand es letztendlich so toll, er hat es ihr gar nicht gegeben.  Gab es doch wieder nur ein neues Bügeleisen oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. August 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich mutmaße, er fand es letztendlich so toll, er hat es ihr gar nicht gegeben.  Gab es doch wieder nur ein neues Bügeleisen oder so...


----------



## zaskar-le (12. August 2008)

Ich glaube, die Sache war ein voller Erfolg.
Schließlich versucht Sandra schon, mir mit Schmusestimme und netter SMS hart bei ebay erkämpfte Teile abzuluchsen   
- übrigens mit Erfolg, und das auch gern.
Das bedeutet dann wiederum, dass sie voll im Thema steht.
Und das wiederum deutet darauf hin, dass das Präsent (zu Recht) voll eingeschlagen hat.

Tom ist halt der Meister des gepflegten Spannungsbogens! 

willauchmalsowasgeschenktkriegen 
Christian


----------



## versus (12. August 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> willauchmalsowasgeschenktkriegen



die geschenke von dir an dich sind aber auch nicht zu verachten (manitou)


----------



## zaskar-le (12. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> die geschenke von dir an dich sind aber auch nicht zu verachten (manitou)



ja, OK... 
...aber so ein Geschenk, so ein richtiges eben, das wäre schon was.
Würde mir ´ne Frau so ein Bike (wie Tom´s Zaskar) schenken, ja dann...
Sowas schweißt halt zusammen


----------



## mini.tom (13. August 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Sache war ein voller Erfolg.
> Schließlich versucht Sandra schon, mir mit Schmusestimme und netter SMS hart bei ebay erkämpfte Teile abzuluchsen
> - übrigens mit Erfolg, und das auch gern.
> Das bedeutet dann wiederum, dass sie voll im Thema steht.
> ...



Hallo Ihr GT´ler,
wir haben hier und jetzt endlich die Zeit gefunden, euch von der geilen Überraschung zu berichten. 
Tom - du bist jetzt still - Ich Sandra schreibe jetzt! 
Wir haben vom 06. auf 07.08.08 auf meinen Geburtstag mit je einem 
Glas Prossecco angestossen. Thomas ist dann aufeinmal verschwunden und hat mich auf dem Balkon mit verbunden Augen sitzen lassen. 
Nachdem ich die Augen öffnete, oh ja, ging mir durch den Kopf: was für ein wunderschönes (glänzendes) Bike! Habe meinem Schnuck ein dicken Kuss für dieses geile Bike geben und wir haben noch eine Ewigkeit über die 
Entstehung geredet und uns Bilder im Forum und alle Komentare angeschaut.
Freue mich riessig auf das Treffen, um euch persönlich kennen zu lernen. Leider drückt sich Christian (Ausrede zu viel Arbeit)! Würde mich gerne für die Teile persönlich bei ihm bedanken. Bis in einer Woche, liebe Grüsse euer Neuling Sandra
P.S. Der Kerl schraub schon wieder an den Rädern 
So Tom jetzt kannst du wieder ran......


----------



## mini.tom (13. August 2008)

hi chrsitian 
lass das mal bitte hier mit meiner freundin zu flörten 
reicht ja schon am telefon, oder ??????????????????????????????? 
stadt der liebe - ich dachte du wohnst in berlin 
mfg 
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (13. August 2008)

@tom: ich vermisse grad einen Smilie in Deinem letzten Posting 
Um etwaigen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen - stehe auf dem Markt derzeit nicht zur Verfügung und hab´ doch auch gar nix gemacht...
Aber ich glaub, ich habs schon richtig verstanden 

@sandra: trau´s mich gar nicht zu sagen - aber zu Deinem Zaskartraum habe ich kein einziges Teil beigesteuert - war alles für Tom´s Bikes 
Da ist wohl ein neuer Account fällig... Willkommen im GT-Club!

woichbinistdieliebe 
Christian


----------



## mini.tom (13. August 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @tom: ich vermisse grad einen Smilie in Deinem letzten Posting
> Um etwaigen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen - stehe auf dem Markt derzeit nicht zur Verfügung und hab´ doch auch gar nix gemacht...
> Aber ich glaub, ich habs schon richtig verstanden
> 
> ...



habe den beitrag gerade extra für dich geändert 
dunichtanstelefongeher
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (13. August 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> dunichtanstelefongeher



...wäre grad unhöflich


----------



## mini.tom (13. August 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...wäre grad unhöflich



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah du hast ............
ich verstehe - viel spaß 
bis denne 
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. August 2008)

die übergabe klingt toll ! dann bin ich ja schon sehr gespannt, das rad + frisch gebackene besitzerin bald im einsatz zu sehen.

meins steht auch kurz vor dem abschluss, allerdings muckt die schaltung noch etwas und ich bin nicht sicher, ob es bis zum treffen fertig wird. 

im notfall würde ich dann mit dem xizang anreisen


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2008)

@ tom & sandra

Wunderschönes Radl. Hat Spaß gemacht die Entstehung zu verfolgen  Wir sehen uns in Karlshafen

@ volker

Das wäre aber ein wirklicher Notfall, wenn Du nur mit Deinem Xizang anreisen würdest


----------



## cleiende (14. August 2008)

Das nächste Projekt für mini.tom werde ich ihm nach Bad Karlshafen mitbringen. Ein seltener Exot mit deutschem Namen. Der beginnt mit K.


----------



## Stemmel (25. August 2008)

KEIN Foto wird dem Rad gerecht, es ist in natura eine echte Augenweide!   

@Sandra
und nicht den eigenen Account vergessen!


----------



## Manni1599 (25. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> KEIN Foto wird dem Rad gerecht, es ist in natura eine echte Augenweide!



*So ist das.* 
Und dann wird es auch noch artgerecht bewegt, das ist das eigentlich erstaunliche.


----------



## baldur75 (25. August 2008)

Ein absoluter Traum!
Ich persönlich würde dafür einen Glaskasten bauen mit einer 3er Couch davor 

Gruss Michel


----------



## tomasius (25. August 2008)

Live ist es wirklich eine Augenweide.  

Ich durfte es sogar einmal die Hoteltreppe heruntertragen! 

Tom


----------

